# Dedicated Herp Rooms - Show them off!



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry if this has been done before but I did do a search and found nothing.

I stole this from another forum, hope they dont mind!!!

Just thought it would be good to see some of your dedicated herp / reptile / animals rooms 

I'll start, heres mine, its only small, 2.3m x 2.4m (7'6" x 7'10")

View through the door:









Going Clockwise, on left of door:
ATB on top, Viv for new Sunglow Leo coming at weekend, in the 'rack' livefood in small tubs, 2 Hogs in the hatchling tubs, scorpion in small faunarium, 5 Rough Green Snakes in larger faunarium, 2 Albino Fattails underneath:









Then the cupboard full of reptile bits n bobs:









Then the left wall; Equipment on top, Royal in viv, Tarantulas in the Faunariums, Mantids in Jars/cups, Royal in tub in viv, pair of BRBs and larger female BRB at the bottom:









And finally the right hand wall; An ATB in each exo-terra terrarium, Roaches in the Faunarium, Borneo Blood in top viv, Beardie in the bottom:









My Iggy and an ATB are kept in the livingroom downstairs; Iggy is downstairs as it has the most traffic to help keep it amused and the ATB is a nice display exo-terra (and it wouldnt fit anywhere else!)

:grin1:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I hate bumping, but as I did it early this morning its been jumped right down the list..........

I'd love to see some of your herp rooms


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Mine is a total mess! But I will update pics when my husband finishes the rack he's doing at the moment, there's wood and tubs and everything on the floor at the moment :bash:


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

Part Of Our Old Animal Room;



















I will try and dig out some other photos if i can

Tom


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's a few pics of the snake room one, it' always evolving but this what it like at the moment.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Awesome, at least theres a couple more 

They both look great. Especially loving the burms!


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I am going to sort my room out over the next month or two with some DIY racks, so hopefully have some tidy pictures to add...at the moment i just have various vivs/RUB's scattered all over my bedroom which im not willing to show :blush: (its a mess).

We need to get Gaz on here...im sure he has a dedicated reptile HOUSE never mind dedicated room :lol2:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

azuk thats 1 awesum snake room, how big r ur large burm enclosures there?


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

paulrimmer69 said:


> azuk thats 1 awesum snake room, how big r ur large burm enclosures there?


There 12' long x 3' deep and 3' high


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

AZUK said:


> There 12' long x 3' deep and 3' high


What are they made of mate? Looks like some form of plastic!

Tom : victory:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

id guess there timber with plastic stripping over the front?


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

paulrimmer69 said:


> id guess there timber with plastic stripping over the front?


 Yep got it in one : victory:
Plastic is from a clading shop I use in to make front of vivs neat and also over exposed wood inside, makes it easy for cleaning.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

very nice, love the burms by the way


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

C'mon people, there must be more of you with herp rooms!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

bump, lets see some more rooms!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

not a completely dedicated rep room..... yet lol but am working on it :whistling2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> not a completely dedicated rep room..... yet lol but am working on it :whistling2:


Its looking good! What else do you have in it?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Its looking good! What else do you have in it?


thanks  reptile wise I only have leo's but as to what else is in the room well on the other wall ~ not shown ~ are the live food shelves, small fridge for mealies, fruit and veg (Hubs keeps insisting on stocking his beer in it :whistling2, polyboxes, spare flatpacks, boxes of spare equipment, the incubator etc; the rest of the room still has bedroom furniture in incase of visitors but not many seem to want to sleep there :lol2:


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

Guys, very very impressed! Hopefully I can get mine up to half of the standard.
Im very jealous right now!! Gooooooooooooooooooooo rep rooms!!

MORE PICS!! lol


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

I've already posted elsewhere about my recent upgrades but here are some of the recent snaps from inside my dedicated rooms:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

heres mine 





























































































its a bit more organised now and a few bits have been moved around but similar.


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

they all looks great but how do you pay for all the electric lol i bet u get discount from edf lol.


----------

